# You just can't believe want you can find in an old Barn



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Like a bull from the side


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

and the same bull from the front


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Wingnut , thats awesom , there`s gotta be more to the story.
And the sighn , whats that ??


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

What an awesome find Wingnut.....give us details


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

He lives 11 miles from me. He got the tractor bug back in the 1940's he now 80 sharp has a whip and one of the nices guys you would ever meet. I was going to stay for 30 minutes ended up being 4 hours. 

He started for under $20 back then. The poor guy has 350 tractors and 150 hit and miss engines. 

He love to trade for parts and will sell parts. 

The Bull is a Bull Tractor 1911 only 25 were made and he know of 5 that run. 

His front yard Fordson Roller


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Amazing...I might need to come out and check out his engines...
Is he planning to sell any of his engines....might be a fun time to take lots of good pics!!! how far are you from Hammond, LA -- zip code 70403?

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Your friend should show his tractor on "Classic Tractor" on RFD TV. Sounds like it would make a very interesting piece! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Hammond La is 480-510 miles away 






1919 Mougal (Never been in field) only showroom


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*I have a hidden Agenda*

I want to get this from before I will give you his address 



It 1919 Harly Davidson


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow! Looks like a lunar landing of all thingy rare and rusty!!!
Show me his engines! I want about 10-20 of them if he wants to get rid of em! 

Andy


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Engine by request


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

John Deere

Stationary motor?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Wingnut , I think I know this Guy , purty sure he`s my uncle, 
I would go crazy there , I see why you were there so long.
More More


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How much for all of the antique signs in that barn too? MAN O MAN, i wish this was my Grandpa!  ---- Send them all to me and I will post them all in a special page, wingnut...


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Nice engine pics :thumbsup: Those cast wheels by the JD engines look like the Texas cast fronts you could get for the JD 2 cylinders. Worth a few bucks they are


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut _
> *
> The Bull is a Bull Tractor 1911 only 25 were made and he know of 5 that run.
> 
> ...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

When I was a kid (1960s) there was an elderly gentleman that lived a mile from my family's house, that had a couple of old cars that he would drive in the nearby town's July 4th parades and other special ocassions. One was a Stutz Bearcat and the other was a 1909 Buick and both were absolutely in MINT condition. When he passed away, and other folks entered the barn where these were kept, there was a SECOND Stutz there still in the crate, plus several old cars and motorcycles that no one knew he owned. All I can say is thank God for these guys that preserve bits of our machine heritage.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Collector*

Yes Joe, I'm with you, these people are invaluable. Wouldn't you love to just walk around the yard, Like being at a museum. A restorer's dream.


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's a Bull that a guy down the road from me own's. I think he has about 100 or so of the smaller type tractors. Most of what he has, are the big ol tractors like Flower City, Rumely,Avery and the likes.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome George :friends: Thats a better picture you can see the whole thing. If you have anymore pictures of any of the others or any of your own post them to.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Yal Welcome George , good to have you aboard.
I have a rusty old BF Avery , cant decide what to do with it .
I would like to see any photo`s old tractors.
Hope you dont mind , I sent the Bull by e-mail to a couple freinds.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

The Bull's interesting, but check out that Massy next to it in George's pic? WOW. Any better ones of it, George?


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't have any good pictures of his Avery. But, here's a picture of one of his Oil Pulls and his Flower City. The Avery is about the size of the Flower City


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man that some big wheels on that tractormg:


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't Know who's 97 this is, but, here's a picture of it.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

WOW !!!!
Can you imagine working the fields with them ??
Back then we would have thought we were on top of the wourld .
Thanks George


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't have any tractors that are fixed up. But, heres a picture of my daughters 1930 Case C. I know it's the wrong color's. But, when my father bought it back in 1963. That's the color's it was painted. So, when we cleaned her up. We repainted it the way it was.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Welllll , I think it looks good like that


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome george those are some great pictures thanks for posting


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks good to me it just has the newer color's. And hey as long as your daughter happy with thats all that counts


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

George

Nice job on the Case C, it looks good.
Thanks for post the pictures, I really liked seeing the Massey 97 and
The Flour City.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I appreciate that in every region in the U.S.A., Mexico, Canada, and Europe there are a individuals, groups, clubs, and FFA chapters that work on the restoration and preservation of tractors and any type of machinery of our past. I salute each and everyone of them efforts and energy for maintaining, restoring, and sharing there machines for all of us to enjoy. 


I can't wait till it dries out so I can go on "Wingnut's Spring Tractor Tour". There 130 tractors that Mr. Morris has out on his Ranch he wants to show me.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Whoaaaa....Just look at that 97... Now that's a tractor. I gotta get one of those some day. Unreal.


----------

